# Grettings all! Just bought my first boat. going from NYC to NC



## Garffin (Oct 22, 2009)

Hello and thanks for a wonderful website! Ok here goes. I just bought my first sailboat. It is a 1967 24 Bristol. The boat is currently on mooring in Huntington, NY in long island. I was really hoping that someone could tell me what it would take for me to get this boat down to NC. I will not put the boat on a trailer. Travel lift is one thing but an over the road trailer is another. I have worked on everything for a 38' gill netter in Bristol Bay AK, 58' purse seiners in SE AK to 142 foot pot boats in, yes AK. I know everyone has seen the TV shows working on the edge. Well I have been there and done that so I have a bit of knowledge about water, weather and how good it really can be also how bad you wish that you were back at the dock. I have been on boats where the people couldn't take it but the boat could. Anyway my question is this if I were to just go jump on my boat with charts, tide table, a bit of fuel and some food would it be at all unreasonable for me to get this little boat down to NC in 3 weeks taken easy only sailing during the day, and only in favorable conditions. Here take a look at her and tell me what you think. Brutal honesty would go along way with me. Oh it would be just me. I am single have no kids. So I can go days without a shower.  I do have some brains but I also know what a boat can be put through and still work. I have been on one purse seine boat that was very rough but somehow she made it through 15 weeks of fishing in SE Alaska and that was with a 3.5 day trip up from Seattle Wa through the inside passage and back down again without any major problems unless you count the gen set going down every other day. Oh and you couldn't go up on top to steer the boat in the topside wheel house because of the rotten top deck skipper didn't want us to fall through into his buck so all the watches where from inside the boat. It was rough. Anyway if there are any rough-in-it types out there who could just give me thumbs up/down I would really appreciate it. Here are some pics of the new boat and thanks again. Dan

Seems that I can't show off my boat being new I guess  I will try and get them pics up very soon. The boat comes with 9hp outboard with battery and full gas tank.It has a full keel.The boat is in really good shape, it just has some problems with a few stantions. They were fixed a few years ago, but new need to be fixed again, Picture below.VHF radio, mail sail working jib, storm jib, and genoa.Interior electrical was recently redone. Compass, running lights, cabin lights, and a new battery3.5' Draft Here are some pics of the Bristol. Thanks Dan


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey garf - welcome to SN dude. I noticed another thread where you're already getting a lot of offers of help from some of SN's best. Great bunch of guys.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

The answer to your question is that you will probably have a hard time getting it down to NC doing just day trips, but if you run at night (and safety equip for it), you can run from Long Island to Norfolk in 3-4 days, and then take the ICW from Norfolk south as far as you want. Alternatively, the standard "day trip route" would be to go from the LIS to NYC, NYC to Manasquan, Manasquan to Atlantic City, Atlantic City to Cape May, Cape May to the entrance of the C&D canal (long day), C&D to Annapolis, three or so day hops down the Chesapeake down to Norfolk (can't remember the stops here). It's about 4 days from Norfolk to Beaufort, NC.


----------

